# Has anyone seen a jar like this one?



## awi (Jan 31, 2011)

I am looking for a small square glass jar with a screw on lid like the one below.  Has anyone seen something like this?





Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/img]


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jan 31, 2011)

What a lovely little jar.  Very attractive.

Not the same, not as nice but similar.
http://www.sunburstbottle.com/glass-jar ... are/VSQ190

Lots of glass jar suppliers out there, that's a hard search.  Good luck.


----------



## awi (Jan 31, 2011)

Yes, It is a hard one to search!  That is why I finally thought I would just post the picture and see if anyone has run across one like it in their searches.  I just love the size and shape of the bottle.  Thanks for the link PrairieCraft!


----------



## pixybratt (Feb 1, 2011)

That looks just like a slightly larger version of the Testers paint bottles.


----------



## c.a.p. (Feb 1, 2011)

Did you try SKS?


----------



## awi (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes, I did try sks and all the other suppliers I could think of!     The closest thing i have found is a hexagon shape bottle like this one 
http://www.containerandpackaging.com/item.asp?item=G210


----------



## lsg (Feb 3, 2011)

Not exactly what you have pictured, but pretty neat little bottles any way.

http://www.sciplus.com/category.cfm/sub ... ategory/78


----------



## Tacoma (Feb 13, 2011)

Did you try here http://catalogs.indiamart.com/cgi/catpr ... quare+jars


----------



## AmyW (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow, not easy to find. The closest I got was http://www.sks-bottle.com/340c/fin6h.html and http://www.sks-bottle.com/340c/fin15k.html


----------



## soapbuddy (Feb 13, 2011)

Freund might have them, but you would have to buy the whole case and they have a minimum.


----------



## Catmehndi (Feb 14, 2011)

There's also Oshun or Richard's Packaging - good luck!


----------



## Jeanna8 (Feb 19, 2011)

how about something like this 

http://www.essentialsupplies.com/~smart ... dept=Glass


----------



## rubyslippers (Feb 24, 2011)

Did you ever locate the jar you were looking for?  If not, I ran across these today:  http://www.camdengrey.com/essential-oil ... -Roll-Ons/


----------



## Genny (Feb 24, 2011)

They look a lot like smaller versions of the cracker jars at The Container Store.

They also kind of look like the scrapbook storage jars at Hobby Lobby, Michaels, Joanns, etc.


----------



## AmyW (Mar 3, 2011)

I just stumbled on this. Totally different lid but nice and square:
http://www.brambleberry.com/Reed-Bottle-P3236.aspx


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Mar 4, 2011)

like this? From http://www.myhubdecor.com


----------

